
Crockford on Morse Code - IsaacSchlueter
http://blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-TBPekxc1dLNy5DOloPfzVvFIVOWMB0li?p=869
======
IsaacSchlueter
Douglas Crockford's sense of humor is an intensely serious matter.

~~~
petercooper
True, but this is definitely one of the cutest ways I've seen of memorizing
morse code!

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
I was referring to "the fate of the galaxy may depend on it."

